# LeptiGen, Finally



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2003)

For all those patiently waiting:



> You thought it would never happen, but it has: LeptiGen is finally back in stock. Even better... pre-orders have already started shipping.  We truly appreciate your patience!
> 
> Even better...It will be once again available for sale from our site, starting today, as well. These orders will ship starting Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 4, 2003)

thanks for the info TP...


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## flexster (Dec 4, 2003)

what is LeptiGen?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.avantlabs.com/product.php?productID=5

This is Leptigen


----------



## heeholler (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php?issueID=13&pageID=135


----------



## heeholler (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok you beat me to it Jodi...

http://www.avantlabs.com/page.php?pageID=165&issueID=15


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Ok you beat me to it Jodi...


I have a habit of doing that


----------



## SZ03 (Dec 4, 2003)

well I gots me 3 bottles. I have been waiting forever (seems like that) for this stuff


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2003)

Enjoy.  The flavor is quite good, provided you use enough water.


----------



## SZ03 (Dec 4, 2003)

Twin Peak do you have any idea when the Leptigen Mass might be available. I know that you have been busy with Leptigen up to this point, but the mass concept really intrigues me and i was wandering if you have any general idea when it might get rolling.

thanks


----------



## flexster (Dec 4, 2003)

this is a product to use while cutting, right?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SZ03 *_
> Twin Peak do you have any idea when the Leptigen Mass might be available. I know that you have been busy with Leptigen up to this point, but the mass concept really intrigues me and i was wandering if you have any general idea when it might get rolling.
> 
> thanks



Unfortunately no.  I will tell you what I can which is that the formula is done.  Once the manufacturing issue of LG is resolved, it should be shortly after that.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by flexster *_
> this is a product to use while cutting, right?



Preferably, yes.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Enjoy.  The flavor is quite good, provided you use enough water.


 



Flavor is decent, and I do enjoy it much better than the prototype.  I'm laughing because when TP mixed it in Vegas it was well.............a bit on the strong side.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 4, 2003)

side note here, I like you're new Sig Jodi, very suiting


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> side note here, I like you're new Sig Jodi, very suiting


Thanks!  I feel so special


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like all my drinks strong.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 10, 2003)

Whew, finally got my order today. The new taste isn't bad, sorta fruity. Much better than the prototype.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

Way better than the prototype.    However, I still wish they did lemonade


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 13, 2003)

And eventually, we may.

But yes, it's definitely better than the prototype. Even I grimaced when choking that down.


----------

